# The MEME Thread 3.0



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Nostalgic moment where I'm missing the meme thread, post your meme and let's have some laughs


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

IronJohnDoe said:


>


 I was thinking what a nice colour bike.....


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> I was thinking what a nice colour bike.....


 I bet you was :lol:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Haven't seen a single funny meme posted on this forum in all the years I've been here.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

They're almost as bad as the people who post "fixed" and alter someone's post.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

sen said:


> They're almost as bad as the people who post "fixed" and alter someone's post.


 Then instead of being a party pooper post a funny meme and make us laugh mate


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

sen said:


> They're almost as bad as the people who post "fixed" and alter someone's post with incredibly witty comments.
> 
> I am @Disclosure's wet dream.


 Fixed.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

sen said:


> They're almost as bad as the people who post "fixed" and alter someone's post.


 Nah, was going to, but just to easy.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Then instead of being a party pooper post a funny meme and make us laugh mate


 No. They're not funny. That's why this thread has only 13 posts and probably less than half are memes.


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

Well I like reading them as I've got nowt of my own


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

IronJohnDoe said:


>


 Is Godzilla always in the back ground of that picture? I've seen that picture posted loads of places, never spotted that before, spent ages starring at it, trying to work out what the joke was.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

sen said:


> No. They're not funny. That's why this thread has only 13 posts and probably less than half are memes.



View attachment IMG_4350.PNG


View attachment IMG_4351.JPG


View attachment IMG_4352.JPG


View attachment IMG_4353.JPG


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

@sen

View attachment IMG_3502.JPG


View attachment IMG_3617.JPG


View attachment IMG_3712.JPG


View attachment IMG_4190.JPG


View attachment IMG_4297.JPG


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

@sen

View attachment IMG_4179.JPG


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

sen said:


> Haven't seen a single funny meme posted on this forum in all the years I've been here.


 Like the tasteless gentleman on fb if you have it. What they post isn't that good but the comments section can be a right laugh


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

sen said:


> No. They're not funny. That's why this thread has only 13 posts and probably less than half are memes.


 Ok cool guy if you don't like it why you keep posting in this thread? (it's a rhetorical question no need to feel compelled to answer)


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Denied said:


> Is Godzilla always in the back ground of that picture? I've seen that picture posted loads of places, never spotted that before, spent ages starring at it, trying to work out what the joke was.


 It's about the titties


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

One of my own haha


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Maybe if I post more negative posts, these memes will get funnier cos I think they've gone up a level. Just


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

sen said:


> Maybe if I post more negative posts, these memes will get funnier cos I think they've gone up a level. Just


 :lol:


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

sen said:


> Maybe if I post more negative posts, these memes will get funnier cos I think they've gone up a level. Just



View attachment IMG_4354.JPG


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> View attachment 142998


 Class


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


>


 Why would any man buy something for a woman he's not already fu**ing?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Why would any man buy something for a woman he's not already fu**ing?


 It could've been "Awww thanks" for the sausage after the BBQ.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It could've been "Awww thanks" for the sausage after the BBQ.


 Or a compliment... @AncientOldBloke


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Nah. Can't be. Wrong context.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Nah. Can't be. Wrong context.


 Friend - you look hot

girl - awwww thanks


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Nah.

The awwww is the tone used when a brainless hottie sees a kitten or a puppy.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Nah.
> 
> The awwww is the tone used when a brainless hottie sees a kitten or a puppy.


 Or when telling someone to return to the friend zone.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

That awkward moment when you read the Arnold's memes in your head using Arnold's voice


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

View attachment IMG_3971.JPG


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> I was thinking what a nice bike.....


 In a lovely yellow dress too...


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

LOL


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

View attachment IMG_5687.JPG


----------



## Juicehead99 (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

View attachment 145278


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)




----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

View attachment 145303


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> View attachment 145306
> 
> 
> View attachment 145307
> ...


 Racist ...

View attachment IMG_1089.JPG


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Racist ...


 Im not racist.....ive got a coloured TV at home


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> Im not racist.....ive got a coloured TV at home


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> View attachment 145320


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Ohhh I know I'll be going to hell! ?

View attachment IMG_1525.JPG


View attachment IMG_1557.JPG


View attachment IMG_1670.JPG


View attachment IMG_1801.JPG


View attachment IMG_1804.JPG


View attachment IMG_1818.JPG


View attachment IMG_1820.JPG


View attachment IMG_1821.JPG


View attachment IMG_1822.JPG


View attachment IMG_2060.JPG


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

View attachment IMG_5697.JPG


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

View attachment IMG_1105.JPG


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


>


 I am a guy that prefers ass and naturally I first read booty trap somehow (even looked for panties for half a sec)


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

View attachment IMG_1108.JPG


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

View attachment IMG_9942.JPG


View attachment IMG_9972.JPG


View attachment IMG_0001.JPG


View attachment IMG_0267.JPG


View attachment IMG_0280.JPG


View attachment IMG_0779.JPG


View attachment IMG_0839.JPG


View attachment IMG_0840.JPG


View attachment IMG_0860.JPG


View attachment IMG_0862.JPG


View attachment IMG_0866.JPG


View attachment IMG_0878.JPG


View attachment IMG_0913.JPG


View attachment IMG_0950.JPG


View attachment IMG_0971.JPG


View attachment IMG_0999.JPG


View attachment IMG_1007.JPG


View attachment IMG_1015.JPG


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

One for @Frandeman.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> View attachment 145405


 You have issues , but you know that already , right ?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

View attachment IMG_1109.JPG


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> One for @Frandeman.
> 
> View attachment 145433


 Hahaha !!


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

IronJohnDoe said:


>


 That top line was a bit prophetic!


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

View attachment IMG_1111.PNG


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> That top line was a bit prophetic!


 Sadly it was


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

View attachment IMG_1122.JPG


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

anna1 said:


> View attachment 145454


 Or if you push back


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

View attachment IMG_1153.JPG


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

View attachment IMG_1184.JPG


----------



## 76181 (Apr 28, 2017)

anna1 said:


> View attachment 145454


 Or give a reach around.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

View attachment IMG_1194.JPG


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

View attachment IMG_1306.JPG


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

That one's for @SimpleLimit

x

View attachment IMG_1315.JPG


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

View attachment IMG_1535.JPG


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

7 months with no gear now

View attachment IMG_2542.JPG


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


>



View attachment saasasdsasasd.PNG


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

trey1 said:


> View attachment 145971


 That is funny!!

@LeeDaLifter


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

anna1 said:


> That one's for @SimpleLimit
> 
> x


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

View attachment IMG_2548.JPG


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

View attachment IMG_1201.JPG


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

anna1 said:


> View attachment 145995


 One day a baby shark asked his father, daddy why do we circle people and show our fins before we attack? Why don't we just eat them?

The wise father shark said, my son, people taste better without the s**t inside them.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

View attachment IMG_1356.JPG


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

SimpleLimit said:


>


 This one had me totally in stitches :lol:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

@SimpleLimit you gotta realise that I seen that meme after I finish to punish anally the missus :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

View attachment IMG_9196.JPG


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


>


 She sucked more than 5% bro, she sucked the life outta him.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

View attachment IMG_1307.JPG


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Not a meme but a clip from The Simpsons episode I'm watching.


----------



## Juicehead99 (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sorry if I' m offending anyone with this one ...

not ! 

View attachment IMG_1382.JPG


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

View attachment IMG_1403.JPG


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> View attachment 146229



View attachment IMG_1401.JPG


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sen said:


> They're almost as bad as the men who reject my sexual advances.


 Fixed :whistling:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Fixed :whistling:


 :axe:


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Damn, you gotta look real hard to see it!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

How many dolphins do you see?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> View attachment 146329
> 
> 
> How many dolphins do you see?


 I am not high enough for this.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

View attachment IMG_1200.JPG


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

This one had me in stitches


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

View attachment IMG_1423.JPG


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

View attachment IMG_2636.JPG


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

View attachment IMG_1424.JPG


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

anna1 said:


> View attachment 146401


 I reckon this has offended 90% if the forum users.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I reckon this has offended 90% if the forum users.


 

no idea why though ? ..


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I reckon this has offended 90% if the forum users.


 Do they maybe find this less offensive ??

x

View attachment IMG_1303.JPG


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

anna1 said:


> Do they maybe find this less offensive ??
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 146428


 Only those on Tren perhaps.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Only those on Tren perhaps.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

anna1 said:


>


 But not our @Frandeman though.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> But not our @Frandeman though.


 Nooo . God forbid , not Frandy


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Nooo . God forbid , not Frandy


 Not what I heard .....! I hear his real name is Justin!! :whistling:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Not what I heard .....! I hear his real name is Justin!! :whistling:



View attachment IMG_1476.JPG


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

View attachment IMG_1586.JPG


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

That one's for @LeeDaLifter !

So sorry hun ! I couldnt resist 

View attachment IMG_1589.JPG


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

anna1 said:


> That one's for @LeeDaLifter !
> 
> So sorry hun ! I couldnt resist
> 
> View attachment 146533


 That's savage Anna! :lol:


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter

View attachment 146562


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter
> 
> View attachment 146562


 He's got his tree up already - you can't fault his organisation!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

InAndOut said:


> He's got his tree up already - you can't fault his organisation!


 Fell through from the loft m8 when he smashed the f**k out his cieling by gan raj


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter
> 
> View attachment 146562


 Someone should throw that electric toaster in the water with him.....


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> Someone should throw that electric toaster in the water with him.....


 Won't do anything m8, c**t can't afford his leccy bill


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

IronJohnDoe said:


> That's savage Anal! :lol:


 Correct


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> Someone should throw that electric toaster in the water with him.....


 Think that's his cooker :lol:


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

This one 's for @UK2USA

x

View attachment IMG_1592.JPG


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

anna1 said:


> This one 's for @UK2USA
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 146631


 That's so me to be honest. Haha.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

anna1 said:


> This one 's for @UK2USA
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 146631


 That's so me to be honest. Haha.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> That's so me to be honest. Haha.


 No , this one 's for you

x

View attachment IMG_1634.JPG


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

anna1 said:


> No , this one 's for you
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 146637


 Not my style of bike at all.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

anna1 said:


> This one 's for @UK2USA
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 146631


----------



## Chris82 (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

anna1 said:


> This one 's for @UK2USA
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 146631


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

See what you started @anna1

It's not just me........and it two bikes........I'm still working on the third


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

UK2USA said:


> See what you started @anna1
> 
> It's not just me........and it two bikes........I'm still working on the third


 Do you not fancy an old school trail bike and go all 'Steve McQueen'?

XT500 or suchlike.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Not my style of bike at all.
> 
> View attachment 146640
> 
> ...


 Reality check

x

View attachment IMG_1635.JPG


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> See what you started @anna1
> 
> It's not just me........and it two bikes........I'm still working on the third


 Yeah , I sort of noticed bikes get you guys even more excited than tren haha


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Yeah , I sort of noticed bikes get you guys even more excited than tren haha


 Tren scares me.

Riding a bike, and sharing the road surrounded by deaf, dumb and blind drivers - not so much.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Do you not fancy an old school trail bike and go all 'Steve McQueen'?
> 
> XT500 or suchlike.


 I'm more of a road guy, with a passion for vintage bikes.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

anna1 said:


> This one 's for @UK2USA
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 146631


 Bikes........not just for boys


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> Bikes........not just for boys
> 
> View attachment 146651


 There goes my attachment quota agaiaaan .. 

View attachment IMG_1636.JPG


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

View attachment IMG_1596.JPG


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

This one's for @Varg

x

View attachment IMG_1593.PNG


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Tasty said:


> View attachment 146689


 This one had me and my missus in stitches :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

x

View attachment IMG_1588.PNG


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

For @SimpleLimit

x

View attachment IMG_1640.JPG


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Not a meme but thought it was funny


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)




----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


>


 Aren't we all?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Aren't we all?


 Nope


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Nope


 Somehow I was expecting this


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://howtorollthebestjointintheworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/****-i-am-baked.png&key=70c89b58f6dedc6488441270b5a97219a054336781dad030d32b12a9982d69cf

Bloody Asian weed :lol:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Haha . Sorry this is rude but its so funny

View attachment IMG_1885.JPG


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

View attachment IMG_1805.JPG


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## LoganBish (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@InAndOut shall I post my tone lowering brutal one from the group? :thumb


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Oioi said:


> @InAndOut shall I post my tone lowering brutal one from the group? :thumb


 Go on mate, it's not boring or about triumph, so you'll be cool :lol:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

InAndOut said:


> Go on mate, it's not boring or about triumph, so you'll be cool :lol:


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Love this guy


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

******* love story

x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Drink up Theresa.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

SimpleLimit said:


>


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Savage


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Savage


 If he likes chicks with long noses...


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Cock-hopping ho looks like a horse.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

SimpleLimit said:


>


 Bitch will get my order right next time!


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Not really a meme but funny as f**k.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

sjacks said:


> Not really a meme but funny as f**k.


 It wouldn't surprise me if they're watching you with or without the flag. :lol:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

Somehow related lol


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------

